

Ask HN:Big Data.Statistics or CS Phd? - ekm2

I am a double major in Math and Computer Science planning to go to graduate school next year.I am interested in Data Analytics,Data Mining&#38;Machine Learning .Which PhD  program is most appropriate for this?
======
rgbrgb
If it were me, I'd look at which departments the superstars you want to be
studying under are in. At Columbia, Jebara is in CS and has an opening
(<http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~jebara/prospective.html>). Also, it kind of
depends where your interests lie. If you want to use big data to create
intelligent machines, or you're interested in the logistics of working with
massive datasets, maybe CS. If you want to use big data for hypothesis
testing, or you're more interested in theory related to math modeling, maybe
stats.

Good luck!

